# Cystic Fibrosis and Vaporizing/Ingesting Marijuana



## Bardos (Aug 8, 2010)

My friend has been diagnosed with Cystic Fibrosis since he was born. Its a disease that affects the entire body but primarily causes lung, pancreas, endocrine and gastrointestinal problems. Having problems gaining weight and such his mother asked his physician if he could ingest marijuana as a way to increase his appetite, but the doctor said he could NOT has any marijuana in any way, shape or form. My problem with this is she did not ask why, she just took the information blindly. My guess is because he was young and it could of effected his growth and because it is illegal to possess in the state he lives in.

My question is would alternately ingesting marijuana (ie. Vaporizing or Edibles not SMOKING) affect a patients with CF in anyway that it wouldn't affect a human without CF.

Tl;Dr:
My friend has CF, can he vaporize or eat edibles without hurting himself.


----------

